# [melango] Urteilssammlung



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

"_Wenn ich nicht bezahle, verklagen die mich doch!_"
"_Die pfänden mir mein Konto!_"

Genau! Und die Großmutter verschleppen sie auch gleich nach Kasachstan.

*NEIN!*

All das tun sie nicht, können sie nicht, dürfen sie nicht.

Zu einer Kontopfändung, gehört es erstmal, dass man eine Feststellungsklage verloren hat. Das geschieht nicht mal so im Handumdrehen. Das dauert Monate und Schriftsätze wechseln dazu die Seiten. Dem geht ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid voraus, dem man natürlich auch fristgemäß (14 Tage) widersprechen sollte. Dann ist der Fordernde nämlich gezwungen, erst einmal gerichtsfest zu beweisen, dass überhaupt eine Forderung besteht.
Das ist in dieser Sache eigentlich recht schwierig, melango macht es sich dabei aber ganz einfach und schickt einfach nur einen Screenshot des "Jetzt anmelden"-Bildschirms zum Gericht, der überhaupt nichts mit dem eigentlichen Fall zu tun hat. Bei der Streitsumme geht das Material nun zum unmotivierten Amtsrichter, der das Verfahren meist annimmt. Aber dennoch scheut der Rechnungssteller diesen Schritt, denn es kann ja auch anders kommen. Der unmotivierte Amtsrichter entscheidet nach Aktenlage und hat "das Opfer" auch noch einen unmotivierten Rechtsanwalt mandatiert, ist das Ergebnis eigentlich schon vorprogrammiert.
Viele vergessen, dass ein ANWALT nur das RECHT kennt, aber nicht den FALL. Den FALL kennt der Mandant und dieser sollte nach bestem Wissen dem Anwalt die Situation vermitteln, sodass dieser auch ordentliche Schriftsätze produzieren kann. Und ja, der Anwalt bekommt für einen solchen Streitwert kaum Gebühren, also muss man ihn auch treten, die Stellungnahmen vielleicht selbst ordentlich ausformulieren, damit der Anwalt für seine mageren Gebühren nicht soviel Zeit opfern muss. Und dann läuft es eigentlich schon, was man an den neueren Urteilen gut erkennen kann.

Die Öffentlichkeit und somit auch die Richter wachen langsam auf und bewerten das Thema nicht mehr schwarz/weiss und glauben dem Abzocker eben auch nicht mehr alles.

Daher sammeln wir hier *ungeschminkt ALLE Urteile*.

Wenn Ihr welche kennt, her damit. Aktenzeichen, Gericht, Datum, verloren/gewonnen reicht erstmal, aber am richtig wertvoll wird das Urteil, wenn Ihr uns auch noch einen Scan der Urteilsschrift dazulegt.

Falls jemand Sorgen betreffend des Urheberrechts von Urteilsurtexten hat, sollte sich dies kurz dazu durchlesen:
http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2013/01/amtsrichter-beansprucht-urheberrecht.html

Anmerkung:
Als "*Unternehmer*" in den folgenden Beschreibungen wird bezeichnet, wer als echter Gewerbetreibender bei Melango angeblich angemeldet hat und als "*Verbraucher*" wer eben ohne eigenes Gewerbe die Anmeldung getätigt haben soll
[Ergänzung by Hippo]


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Verlierer *Unternehmer*]

05.08.2010, AG Chemnitz, AkZ 13 C 1095/10 - Leistungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

Vertragsschluss wird nicht bestritten

Anm. d. Autors:_ typisches Trophäenurteil._


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Verlierer *Verbraucher*]

12.08.2010, AG Chemnitz, AkZ. 16 C 1107/10 - Leistungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

Kostenpflicht erkennbar, Verbraucherstatus in B2B-Portal aberkannt,

_Anm. d. Autors: typisches Trophäenurteil._


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Verlierer *Verbraucher*]

11.04.2011, AG Linßen / AG Chemnitz, AkZ. 20 C 1157/10- Leistungsklage des Verbrauchers auf Ersatz seiner Anwaltskosten

Drittanmeldung durch nahestehende Person, deliktische Handlung abgelehnt, Risikoumfeld d. Klägers


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

05.10.2011, AG Dresden, AkZ. 104 C 3441/11 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

überraschende Klausel, typischerweise kostenfreies Angebot

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Entgegen der Auffassung der Beklagten ergibt sich auch aus dem zitierten Urteil des BGH nicht, dass zusätzlich zu dem Berühmen im Grundsatz weitere Voraussetzungen hinzukommen müssen._
_Aus der von der Beklagten selbst vorgelegten Unterlagen (...) ergibt sich nämlich, dass eine etwaige Vereinbarung der Parteien über eine Laufzeit von 24 Monaten und eine Entgeltlichkeit der von der Beklagten zu erbringenden Leistungen gemäß § 305c Abs. 1 BGB als überraschende Klausel zu werten ist, weshalb diese selbst bei Annahme des Bestehens eines Vertrages zwischen den Parteien gemäß § 306 Abs. 1 BGB nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden ist. überraschend sind Entgeltklauseln bei typischerweise kostenlosen Dienstleistungen im Internet. Überraschend kann aber eine Klausel, die die Entgeltlichkeit der Anmeldung und Mitgliedschaft sowie die Laufzeit regelt, auch dann sein, wenn bei Vertragsschluss auf diese Umstände nicht deutlich hingewiesen wird._
_Der erste Satz des Textes wie auch der letzte Satz suggerieren vielmehr, dass es hier um datenschutzrechtliche Erklärungen und Hinweise geht._


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

12.01.2012, AG Burgwedel, AkZ. 78 C 97/11- negative Feststellungsklage im mündlichen Verfahren

Versäumnisurteil

_Urteilsspruch: Es wird festgestellt, dass der Zahlungsanspruch in Höhe von 249,00 Euro, dessen sich die Beklagte durch die Zahlungsaufforderung mit der Beleg-Nummer 113*** vom 05.10.2011 zum Aktenzeichen K11-122*** berühmt, nicht besteht._


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Verlierer *Verbraucher*]

09.02.2012, AG Rosenheim, AkZ. 12 C 2341/11 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

Verhalten von melango bloße Lästigkeit, das Angebot wurde vom Kläger angenommen, weitere Einwendungen gegen den Vertrag wurden nicht erhoben

_Anm. d. Autors:__ Dies ist eines der Urteile, welches sehr schön demonstriert, wie wichtig es zumindest für Unternehmer ist, selbst aktiv zu werden._


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Verlierer Verbraucher/Unternehmer]

28.02.2012, AG Frankfurt a.M., AkZ. 29 C 2381/11 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

erkennbar kostenpflichtig, kein willentlicher Vertragsschluss irrelevant, kein erfolgter Widerruf


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

21.03.2012, AG Aschaffenburg, AkZ. 116 C 2327/11- Leistungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

Klagerücknahme nach Vorlage der in der Facebook-Gruppe gesammelten Beweismittel durch den Anwalt des Unternehmers.

_Anm. d. Autors:__ Diese Klagerücknahme verdeutlicht recht gut, wie wir uns gegenseitig zum guten Gelingen verhelfen können. Gemeinsam sind wir stark!_


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

30.03.2012, AG Detmold, AkZ. 7 C 565/11 - negative Feststellungsklage im mündlichen Verfahren

melango kann keine Bestätigung der AGB oder/und Preisliste nachweisen, melangos Zeugenbeweis ungeeignet, angebotene Leistungen sind im Internet grundsätzlich auch kostenlos verfügbar

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: *Vorgelegt wurden Ausdrucke der Internetseite, die sich aber nicht auf einen Vertragsschluss zwischen den Parteien beziehen*. Unstreitig ist zwischen den Parteien, dass die Klägerin sich als Nutzerin auf dem Internetportal der Beklagten anmeldete. Jedoch konnte die Beklagte keine Unterlagen vorlegen, aus denen sich ergibt, dass die Preisliste Vertragsbestandteil geworden ist. Da der Vertrag im Internet geschlossen wurde, ist der angebotene Zeugenbeweis zur Beantwortung der Beweisfrage ungeeignet. Der Kläger musste auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Leistung der Beklagten nur gegen Entgelt angeboten wird. Die Beklagte betreibt eine Internetplattform, in welcher dritte Unternehmen Waren anbieten und recherchieren sowie Vertragsabschlüsse herbeiführen können. Solche Angebote gibt es im Internet grundsätzlich auch unentgeltlich. Eine offensichtliche Kostenpflichtigkeit ist damit nicht erkennbar._


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

10.04.2012, AG Düsseldorf, AkZ. 42 C 14743/11 - negative Feststellungsklage im mündlichen Verfahren

kein willentlicher Vertragsschluss, bereits am Tag der Anmeldung widerrufen

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Die Klägerin hat im Rahmen ihrer Anhörung nach § 141 ZPO, deren Ergebnis im Rahmen der freien Beweiswürdigung berücksichtigt werden kann, völlig eindeutig und überzeugend angegeben, dass sie *an dem fraglichen Tag nicht die Absicht hatte, ein Abonnement bei der Beklagten zu bestellen*. Damit liegt ein wirksames Vertragsverhältnis zwischen den Parteien nicht vor. Vor diesem Hintergrund stehen der Beklagten keine Zahlungsansprüche aus dem hier in Rede stehenden Abonnement zu._


----------



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

16.04.2012, AG Bochum, AkZ. 47 C 59/12 - negative Feststellungsklage

kein Vertragsverhältnis, da keine Unternehmerschaft

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Die Beklagte hat einen Vertragsschuss/Mitgliedschaft auf der von ihr betriebenen Handelsplattform (... § 2 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen)* unter den Vorbehalt die Voraussetzung gestellt, dass der Kunde Unternehmer ist und einen gültigen Gewerbenachweis erbringt*. Dies ist vorliegend nicht der Fall. Vielmehr hat der Kläger bei seinem Anmeldevorgang an der vorgesehenen Stelle "privat" eingetragen. Daraus konnte die Beklagte gerade nicht schließen, dass der Kläger Unternehmer ist. Damit aber sind die Voraussetzungen für eine Mitgliedschaft, aus denen die Beklagte Rechte herleiten will, nicht erfüllt._

_Anm. d. Autors: Das nenne ich mal "Klatsche mit den eigenen AGB". So gefällt mir das!_


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

18.04.2012, AG Chemnitz, 17 C 3090/11

Drittanmeldung

_Auszug aus dem Artikel:__ Ich kannte dieses Unternehmen vorher nicht und war auch nicht auf deren Portal melango.de. Nach kurzer Recherche im Internet stellte ich fest, dass es bereits Foren gibt, in denen sich Internetnutzer über das unsaubere Geschäftsgebaren ausließen, da sie davon ausgegangen waren, dass die Nutzung des Portals melango.de kostenlos sei. Bei mir war es aber noch schärfer, ich war nicht einmal auf der Seite von melango.de. Folglich forderte ich die melango.de GmbH mit Schreiben vom 09.11.2011 dazu auf, den behaupteten Zahlungsanspruch von 249,00 EUR zurückzunehmen und Auskunft über die zu meiner Person gespeicherten Daten, Empfängern meiner Daten und dem Zweck der Speicherung zu geben Ich gab hierzu eine Frist bis zum 23.11.2011 und ließ mein Schreiben per Boten zustellen. Parallel erstattete ich Strafanzeige bei polizei.sachsen.de._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

Apr-Jun 2012, AG Düsseldorf - negative Feststellungsklage

nicht automatisch Unternehmer, überraschende Klausel, typischerweise kostenfreies Angebot


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Verlierer *Verbraucher*]

04.06.2012, AG Rotenburg, 8 C 44/12 - negative Feststellungsklage

Kostenpflicht erkennbar, Verbraucherstatus in B2B-Portal aberkannt


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

26.06.2012, AG München, 121 C 32857/11 - negative Feststellungsklage im mündlichen Verfahren

Versäumnisurteil

_Urteilsspruch: Es wird festgestellt, dass der Zahlungsanspruch in Höhe von €484,60, dessen sich die Beklagte durch die Zahlungsaufforderung mit der Belegnummer 120*** vom 1.12.2011 zum Aktenzeichen K11-219*** berühmt, nicht besteht._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Verlierer *Unternehmer*]

03.07.2012, AG Meißen, 103 C 274/12

Widerruf nicht rechtzeitig, keine überraschende Klausel, Begriffe wie kostenlos oder gratis wurden nicht verwendet, klare AGB+Preistabelle


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

12.07.2012, AG Offenbach a.M., 360 C 135/12 - negative Feststellungsklage

Versäumnisurteil

_Urteilsspruch: Es wird festgestellt, dass der Zahlungsanspruch in Höhe von 341,14€ dessen sich die Beklagte durch die Mahnung vom 02.04.2012 zum Aktenzeichen ME12-208*** mittels der Deutsche Internetinkasso GmbH, Seligenstädter Grund 3, 63150 Heusenstamm, gegenüber dem Kläger berühmt, nicht besteht._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

24.07.2012, AG Frankfurt aM, 386 C 1703/12 (80) - negative Feststellungsklage

Versäumnisurteil

_Urteilsspruch: Es wird festgestellt, dass der Zahlungsanspruch in Höhe von 308,91€, dessen sich die Beklagte durch die Zahlungsaufforderung vom 27.3.2012 zum Aktenzeichen ME12-200*** mittels der DIG Deutsche Internetinkasso GmbH gegenüber dem Kläger berühmt, nicht besteht._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Verlierer *Verbraucher*]

10.08.2012, AG Iserlohn, 41 C 71/12

keine überraschende Klausel, Kosten ohne Weiteres ersichtlich, kein Verbraucher, da Eintrag unter Firma


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

18.09.2012, AG Elmshorn, 49 C 176/12

Versäumnisurteil

_Urteilsspruch: Es wird festgestellt, dass der Zahlungsanspruch in Höhe von 256,50 EUR, dessen sich die Beklagte durch die Mahnung zum Aktenzeichen K12-312388 aufgrund der Anmeldung des Klägers auf dem Portal der Beklagten am 16.07.2011 berühmt, nicht besteht._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

01.10.2012, AG Lindenau, 2 C 247/12

Versäumnisurteil

_Urteilsspruch: Es wird festgestellt, daß der Zahlungsanspruch in Höhe von 249,-€, dessen sich die Beklagte durch die Zahlungsaufforderung vom 30.07.2012 zum Aktenzeichen K13-001***, Belegnummer 137***, gegenüber der Klägerin berühmt, nicht besteht._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

08.10.2012, AG Charlottenburg, 238 C 227/12 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

Versäumnisurteil

_Urteilsspruch: Es wird festgestellt, dass zwischen den Parteien kein Vertrag zur Kundennummer K13-003*** zustande gekommen ist und insbesondere die mit Zahlugnsaufforderung vom 27.08.2012 genannte Forderung von 249,00€ nicht besteht._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

31.10.2012, AG Bremen, 13 C 0130/12 - negative Feststellungsklage im mündlichen Verfahren

Versäumnisurteil

_Urteilsspruch: Es wird festgestellt, dass der Zahlungsanspruch in Höhe von 285,60€, dessen sich die Beklagte durch die Zahlungsaufforderung vom 02.01.2012 - Aufnahmegebühr und Grundgebühr für 24 Monate - mit Belegnummer 124294 zum Aktenzeichen K12-300679 gegenüber der Klägerin berühmt, nicht besteht._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

11.12.2012, LG Karlsruhe, 9 S 72/12 - *Berufungsverfahren*

Unterlassungsanspruch nach negativer Feststellungsklage wird als zulässig erkannt, melango darf also nicht weiter mahnen

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Das Amtsgericht hat der Klage auf Unterlassung stattgegeben. Die Beklagte habe nach Zustellung der Klage, in der entsprechender Unterlassungsanspruch geltend gemacht worden sei, weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen per E-Mail an die Klägerin gesandt._
_Die zulässige Berufung ist nicht begründet. Zu Recht hat das Amtsgericht die Beklagte auf Unterlassung verurteilt._
_So ist durch das Urteil des Amtsgerichts festgestellt worden, dass zwischen den Parteien kein Vertragsverhältnis besteht._
_Auch stellen die permanenten Schreiben der Beklagten, wie bereits das Amtsgericht ausgeführt hat, einen Eingriff in den eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetrieb der Klägerin dar._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

08.01.2013, AG Neuss, 101 C 4710/12 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

kein Vertragsverhältnis, da keine Unternehmerschaft

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Das Angebot richtet sich lediglich an Gewerbetreibende. Dies ist der Internetseite der Beklagten deutlich zu entnehmen. Sie hat daher einen Vertragsschluss/Mitgliedschaft auf der von ihr betriebenen Handelsplattform unter den Vorbehalt die Voraussetzung gestellt, dass der Kunde Unternehmer ist und einen gültigen Gewerbenachweis erbringt._
_Dies ist vorliegend nicht der Fall. Vielmehr hat der Kläger bei seinem Anmeldevorgang an der vorgesehenen Stelle keinen Firmennamen eingetragen._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

22.01.2013, AG Schöneberg, 4 C 225/12 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

Kläger hat als Verbraucher gehandelt

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Ein entgeltlicher Vertrag ist zwischen den Parteien nicht zu Stande gekommen. Der Kläger hat bei der Anmeldung auf der Website der Beklagten als Verbraucher gehandelt. Wie er unwidersprochen vorgetragen hat, hatte er Interesse an dem in einer Werbeanzeige der B. preisgünstig angebotenen I-Phone. Ein solches Gerät wird in der Regel überwiegend privat genutzt. Dass der K. sich um 23:50 Uhr auf der Website der B. angemeldet hat, spricht ebenfalls für ein Rechtsgeschäft, das dem Privatbereich des K. zuzuordnen ist._
_Die Anmeldemaske suggeriert dem Kunden, dass er schon aufgrund seiner Anmeldung "Sofortzugang auf unsere Datenbank" erhalte._
_Viele, auch anmeldepflichtige Internetportale sind kostenlos zugänglich._
_Dem Kläger als Verbraucher steht darüber hinaus ein Widerrufsrecht zu, ... _


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

[Gewinner *Unternehmer*]

24.01.2013, AG Peine, 5 C 440/11 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen und mündlichen Verfahren - *Gerichtsgutachten anhängig*

Datendiebstahl

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Der Kläger hat mit der Beklagten keinen Vertrag geschlossen._
_Der gerichtliche Sachverständige hat bestätigt, dass die klägerische Darstellung zutrifft, nämlich nach Eingabe der persönlichen Daten durch den Druck auf das Schaltfeld "weiter zu Seite 2" eine Speicherung der Daten auf dem Server stattfindet._
_Der Sachverständige kommt deshalb konsequent und nachvollziehbar zu dem Ergebnis: "Damit die Informationen aus der Erfassungsmaske (Seite 1) an den Server übertragen werden, ist es nicht notwendig, Aktivitäten auf der Seite 2 auszuführen. Die Informationen werden bereits nach Freigabe der ersten Erfassungsseite durch Aktivieren des Schalters "weiter zu Seite 2" übertragen."_
_Danach steht der Verarbeitung bzw. Verwendung der eingegebenen Daten nichts mehr im Weg._


----------



## BitH72 (15 April 2013)

... to be continued ...

Bis hier weitergeschrieben wird, schaut Euch die Urteilssammlung als Tabelle an.


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2014)

[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

AG Frankfurt, Urteil vom 16.01.2014, 32 C 3161/13



> Der Mandant, der ein Handwerksgewerbe unter seinem Namen betreibt, hatte sich bei b2b-einkaufsplattform.de der JW-Handelssysteme GmbH – nunmehr B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH - angemeldet und einen Kostenhinweis nicht wahrgenommen. Auf die Seite war er über eine Werbung für Apple-Produkte gelangt, die einen Link zur Webseite b2b-einkaufsplattform.de enthielt. Er interessierte sich für ein Apple-Produkt, das er für seinen privaten Gebrauch benötigte.  Das Anmeldeformular füllte er aus, weil er dachte, nach einer kostenlosen Registrierung zunächst einmal in den eigentlichen “Online-Shop” zu gelangen, wo er Informationen zu dem beworbene Apple-Produkt erhalten und dieses erwerben können würde.



Weiter >hier<


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2014)

Dieses Urteil betrifft nicht direkt Melango u.a.
Einer der Begründungssätze wiederum paßt exakt auch auf Melango und seine Zwillinge

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/extrablatt-extrablatt-extrablatt.45728/



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> _BGH: Kostenpflicht wurde gezielt verschleiert
> Der 2. Strafsenat hat das Rechtsmittel verworfen. Er hat ausgeführt, dass durch die auf Täuschung abzielende Gestaltung der Internetseite die Kostenpflichtigkeit der angebotenen Leistung gezielt verschleiert worden sei. Dies stelle eine Täuschungshandlung im Sinne des § 263 StGB dar. *Die Erkennbarkeit der Täuschung bei sorgfältiger Lektüre schließe die Strafbarkeit nicht aus, denn die Handlung sei gerade im Hinblick darauf unternommen worden, die bei einem – wenn auch nur geringeren – Teil der Benutzer vorhandene Unaufmerksamkeit oder Unerfahrenheit auszunutzen.*_
> 
> Unfassbar, dass man dafür den BGH braucht. Lächerlich. Und eine Ohrfeige für jenen Celler OStA mit seinem Rumschwadronieren von "Das Strafrecht schützt nicht die Unaufmerksamen"


----------



## BitH72 (8 März 2014)

Uiii - das wird Einigen ja überhaupt nicht schmecken.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2014)

Warum das Refart 370 bei StA Chemnitz bislang blind umhergetappt ist, verstehe ich nun noch weniger. Kann man nur hoffen, dass man dort das Urteil strategisch abgewartet hatte, wenn man schon zu ungeschickt ist, den technischen Betrug nach § 263a StGB aufzuzbröseln oder zumindest zu unterbinden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 März 2014)

Man muss dem BGH-Urteil die Trophäenurteile von Melango entgegenhalten. Dann wird es nämlich noch viel schöner. Ein Ausschnitt aus einer Urteilsbegründung:


			
				AG Chemnitz schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar verkennt das Gericht nicht, dass vor dem Amtsgericht Chemnitz eine Vielzahl von Fällen anhängig gewesen ist, in denen Kunden jeweils davon ausgegangen sind, mit der Anmeldung mit der Beklagten kein wirksames Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen zu sein. *Es ist auch für das Gericht nicht vollständig auszuschließen, dass die Beklagte ihre Homepage bewusst so gestaltet hat, um einen solchen Irrtum bei potentiellen Kunden hervorzurufen.*


Das zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die Urteile auf die negativen Feststellungsklagen. Und der BGH schafft jetzt Rechtssicherheit, indem er es obendrein als Betrug qualifiziert. Endlich hat mal jemand Eier in der Hose.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2014)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> ... Endlich hat mal jemand Eier in der Hose.


Ist doch logisch ...
... denen kann keiner mehr reinreden und ihr Urteil karriereschädlich zerlegen!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 März 2014)

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/urteil-ag-bonn-jw-handelssysteme-gmbh-melango-verliert-erneut

Das ist auch schick. Teilweise argumentiert deren Anwalt sogar, dass der Hinweis auf die Kosten gar nicht deutlicher ausfallen muss. Mehr ist eigentlich nicht notwendig.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2014)

Seite tot >>> 404


----------



## jupp11 (9 März 2014)

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/urteil-ag-bonn-jw-handelssysteme-gmbh-melango-verliert-erneut


----------

